# Brainwavz M2 -Warranty Help(10 months old)



## mrcet007 (May 15, 2012)

Hi 
I have brought Brainwavz M2 online from Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Computers , Portable Audio , Electronics And Repair [ Maintenance ] Online / Offline Superstore In India [ Chandigarh ] 10 months ago. Now the right bud have some loose connection issue, it sometimes work sometimes not. When I contacted the online seller, he told he no longer sells Brainwavz M2 so cannot help. What sort of customer service is that? The seller told Brainwavz dont have any service center in India. Have someone here faced such issues before with Brainwavz and got it resolved? Whats the warranty period of M2 ? 1 year or 2years? Please advice.


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

1.Check your warranty card(It should be in there).
2.Contact Lynx and ask from where did he get the M2,high chances that he got it from Mp4Nation.If yes, drop a mail to Mp4Nation citing your issue.


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2012)

^^ As he said, mail to MP4Nation, but Lynx won't be any help, they are the worst, cheating shop in India.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 17, 2012)

I have mailed to mp4nation. Never buy from lynx india. The owner is an a..hole.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

hehe. another example for DONT BUY from lynx..


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> hehe. another example for DONT BUY from lynx..



they stopped selling computer parts and audio gears.


----------



## harshatiyya (May 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> they stopped selling computer parts and audio gears.



they are getting back into this again.. with a revamped version of their site.. 
take a look now.. they are gradually listing one after another.. my friend.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 28, 2012)

Below is the response i got when i contacted MP4nation.

Hello,

Please return only the earphone Brainwavz M2 unit in the hard protective case to the following address. Please do not include used eartips.

MP4 NATION
P.O. BOX No. 35603
Kings Road Post office
Hong Kong

Please send it by Airmail, in a padded airmail envelope.

We require that you please include with your return a separate piece of paper showing the following information:

1. Your full name used on the order
2. Mailing address on the Order
3. Order number #
4. Ticket number #
5. Email used on order

Please note that if you do not provide this piece of paper, whether printed or hand written, we will be unable to verify that your return is yours. In that case, we will disregard the warrantied product. It is vital you include this information.

Please do not send back other accessories such as used ear tips. These will not be returned to you, and it will aid in minimising postage cost.

Once we have received your return, we will test and verify the problem and contact you.

We will then verify your most up-to-date shipping address before dispatching your replacement set to you.

Please note that if you know that your address has changed since you placed your order, for redundancy purposes please list the address you intend us to send your replacement to in this ticket.

If you have any questions about this procedure, please don\'t hesitate to ask and we will do our best to clear up any grey areas.

Thank you.

 **This ticket will be shown as closed. Please follow this link *www.mp4nation.net/support and login to your ticket by entering the ticket # and your email - replying to the ticket will open your ticket. You may then post a reply and our support team will respond to you  **

We hope this response has sufficiently answered your questions. If not, please do not send another email. Instead login to your account to make a reply and also for a complete archive of all your support request and responses.
*
But the funny thing is when  I contacted bluedart the told the minimum charge to sent to Hong Kong is Rs 3040/- only!! That is less than the price of M2(Rs 2990)!! Do you know if there is any cheaper way to sent it to hong kong? Else I guess I have to buy a new one!

I wont buy cheap unreliable chiness products like Brainwavz ever again in life irrespective of how good it sounds! Any recommendation for a new earphone? budget 4-4.5K. Does klipsch have service center in India?*


----------



## tkin (May 28, 2012)

Buy this: Sound Magic E 30 Headphones (Black) | Headphone | Flipkart.com

The best sub 4k earphones IMHO.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 28, 2012)

@mrcet007
Saw the thread just now, this is the 5th M2 issue I saw including mine which has the same exact problem. Luckily mine was from Pristine Note, yet I had to wait for 2 months after sending them for warranty, ultimately they said M2 stock won't be up soon after 2 months of waiting and I have to wait more, so I paid extra amount and went for a Audio Technica ATH T500. 

My suggestion, contact *PristineNote* once, they are the official distributors for *Brainwavz in India*, so I hope they handle RMA issues as well. 

But the mere mention of Amarbir can piss off so many people, so I hope they accept your RMA request.

*Update:*
Speedpost is much more pocket friendly way to ship it to HK IMO >> *www.indiapost.gov.in/SP_Int.aspx


----------



## mrcet007 (May 28, 2012)

@sriharsha_madineni 
Thanks for your post. I contacted them they will get back to me tomorrow.



tkin said:


> Buy this: Sound Magic E 30 Headphones (Black) | Headphone | Flipkart.com
> 
> The best sub 4k earphones IMHO.



Does flipkart provide proper warranty support? how many years is the warranty? Its not mentioned in flipkart.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2012)

mrcet007 said:


> Does flipkart provide proper warranty support? how many years is the warranty? Its not mentioned in flipkart.


1 year


----------

